# Knitted Cable sweater with a difference



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Easy cable with a difference, and rib pattern sleeves adorns this adorable cardigan. Suitable for babies, boys or girls. It is sized for 0-6 months, 6-12 months, 1-2 years, 2-3 years and 4-5 years.
Pattern includes detailed instructions and Cable chart.

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweater-with-cables-and-rib-sleeves
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/201103937/baby-child-sweater-with-cables-and-rib?ref=shop_home_active_6

MATERIALS REQUIRED
4ply yarn (Fine, Sport, Baby (#2) 
Bergere De France Ideal yarn was used for this garment (50 gram balls) 2, 3, 3, 4 ,4
One pair 3.25mm (US No 3, UK No 10) needles 
Stitch holders
5 : 5 : 6 : 6 : 6 Buttons 
Cable needle


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the cables!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

You have the most adorable baby & toddler things. Not overly foo-foo nor drab. Much appreciated! Elizabeth


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> You have the most adorable baby & toddler things. Not overly foo-foo nor drab. Much appreciated! Elizabeth


I agree. Nice and modern and not over-fussy. Definitely the sort of garment that would be used.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty sweater.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't think I have seen that cable. Would you mind sharing the name of it so I can look it up?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Very cute, I looked on your ravelry page and your patterns are awesome, thanks for the link


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice sweater. I too like the cable, haven't seen it before.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice, love it


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely little sweater. This would work so well for either boy or girl, depending on which side you make the buttonholes! Very classic design.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, love how the cable twist begins in the ribbing.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow is that beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is gorgeous! Love how the pattern flows right out of the ribbing on both the body and sleeves. So well thought out as usual! :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh that is really nice...I really like it! Love the cables..


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wonderful. Already down loaded.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice switch-up of the cable design.. it will be charming and warm all at the same time..xo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I completed a swatch a few years ago, and played around with stitches, I honestly can't remember where the original piece came from, which gave me inspiration to make my own, however I can say that I don't believe there is another identical to this, I could be wrong!!!



run4fittness said:


> I don't think I have seen that cable. Would you mind sharing the name of it so I can look it up?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks again to you all for your feedback and support. I did enjoy designing this one. A million other designs going through my mind constantly, trouble is there is only 24 hours in the day, and unfortunately I can't spend all day, sketching up designs and knitting, pitty....


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely design!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely design


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is really attractive and I love the colourxx


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Different and cute!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I also have never seen that type of cable work and I truly love it. Your pattern is not to fussy either which I love. Also love the color and buttons.. oh heck there is nothing about this sweater that I don't love. Love you work by the way.. all just beautifully done.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice classic for boy or girl


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

This is adorable! Such a great design. Your patterns are fabulous.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

A perfect little sweater! A masterful design as always.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is lovely and unique


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. ????


----------

